# Original and Restored Schwinns



## 1817cent (Feb 10, 2021)

I like Schwinns!


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 10, 2021)

Yes you do! The rare and expensive ones. Nice!


----------



## OZ1972 (Feb 10, 2021)

Wow sweet collection !!!!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 11, 2021)

1817cent said:


> I like Schwinns!




Beautiful collection! I love the dedication corner with the pic of bike on the wall they are loved ones after all. In the house no less, I barely get to keep mine in the garage. Thanks for sharing , Good luck


----------



## HARPO (Feb 11, 2021)

Wow, the big guns!! You don't fool around, do you.


----------



## SoBayRon (Feb 11, 2021)

What a treat for the eyes! Really nice collection.


----------



## vincev (Feb 11, 2021)

No big guns but I like em.lol.............


----------



## vincev (Feb 11, 2021)

Another Schwinn......dual headlights...


----------



## vincev (Feb 11, 2021)

Another Schwinn....1957 Jaguar....


----------



## SoBayRon (Feb 11, 2021)

Beautiful bikes, Vince.. Let’s see more, gents!


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Feb 11, 2021)

My new desktop wallpaper! (if that's ok with you)


----------



## phantom (Feb 11, 2021)

Love the Red 57 Jag 3 speed. My second favorite bike of all time, just behind a Red 59 Phantom.


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## barneyguey (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## vincev (Feb 11, 2021)

I saw the owner throw this to the curb while taking a ride. He didnt want anything for it..


----------



## vincev (Feb 11, 2021)

Never run out of Schwinns....lol...Rare Schwinn color,Flamingo


----------



## vincev (Feb 11, 2021)

One more .....


----------



## HARPO (Feb 11, 2021)

vincev said:


> Another Schwinn......dual headlights...View attachment 1355894




I had the same one...still regret selling it...


----------



## HARPO (Feb 11, 2021)

Original 1941...or so I can assume...


----------



## Josie 2 Shrimps (Feb 11, 2021)

49 B6.
 Og except rack.


----------



## Oilit (Feb 12, 2021)

Strange how impressions you get as a kid stick with you. Back in the late '60's Schwinn was THE bike, and everything else was what you got if you couldn't get a Schwinn. I hadn't had a bike since I was a kid, but when they put in a greenway near where I work I started looking around for something to ride, and of course I found an old Schwinn (1973 yellow Speedster 3-speed). And then another. And another. I've learned to appreciate some of the other makes, but I still have more Schwinns than anything else.


----------



## Goldenrod (Feb 12, 2021)

I know that you slap-happy fellows like to look at plain Schwinn examples but I like to be on the edge of good taste and what is physically possible with Schwinns.  The Trotifier I made to replicate the horse hoof sounds made in the The Holy Grail movie.  Many thanks to Jim Owen who used to work at Schwinn.  Jim's first model (black) is shown.  You can see the rise and drop cam behind the string.  
The roller-skate bike has a carrot and a whip (stick) to make the skate go faster.  The heavy duty is a cheap Schwinn to change.  Please note that the bike was changed from Steam Punk to Disney by cutting cable ties.  It turns well with slightly wider arks and a child can ride it because of an almost 1 to 1 sprocket ratio.   Wood burning is another one of my hobbies.


----------



## Josie 2 Shrimps (Feb 12, 2021)

That is ridiculously cool.


----------

